
Johns Hopkins coronavirus map changes “Taiwan” to “Taipei and environs” - lawrenceyan
https://www.axios.com/johns-hopkins-coronavirus-map-taiwan-china-5c461906-4f1c-42e7-b78e-a4b43f4520ab.html
======
celticninja
is it the time to stop kowtowing to the the Chinese government?

the way I see it it is the PRC use their clout to bully individual Nations
with the knowledge that other nations will happily take their money so they
can threaten to remove this money and find another country to fund. If all
Nations start rejecting the PRC worldview on things like calling Taiwan,
Taiwan and not so readily accepting the government views they will not be able
how to use that influence anymore. this would also reduce their legitimacy at
home. now is the time to break trying to strangle hold on manufacturing which
is basically what supports there are entire economy and as a result keeps the
government in power.

~~~
gundmc
Alternatively, we are dealing with a worldwide crisis requiring close
collaboration and cooperation between nations across numerous fields and
disciplines. As a world power and the first country to encounter the virus,
China's help is particularly important. Why kick a hornet's nest now and risk
that collaboration when we need it most?

~~~
tomohawk
The CCP (China Communist Party) has steadfastly refused to cooperate with
anyone, and their own paranoia let this become a big problem for all of us. If
anything, the CCP needs to grow up and start acting a little rationally,
because the way they are acting now is downright scary.

The CCP is blaming the US, claiming that the US Army created this virus and
infected them. The CCP is ostracizing Taiwan by belligerently going after the
most inane things, and attempting to control speech outside of their country.
The CCP is literally taking organs out of healthy people and putting them into
more deserving CCP members.

Where does it end?

~~~
chasd00
I think the CCP is hanging on by the skin of their teeth. They have to make a
huge show of this to scare the people into believing the CCP is still in
control. Remember, before this even happened China had to maintain ridiculous
economic growth rates to quell social unrest. Well the Trump admin was hurting
them and now add on a pandemic. The next few years are going to be very
precarious for the CCP.

------
the_resistence
Yes, Taiwan is an independent and sovereign nation. The US sells defensive
arms to Taiwan. If it were not a separate country, how would this be allowed
to happen?

~~~
jmalicki
The US sells lots of arms to, for instance, splinter terrorist groups that are
not separate countries - including the Taliban! Over the long term it's been
the leading state sponsor of terrorism!

This isn't trying to call Taiwan terrorist, but if the US will arm the Taliban
or Contras, why would it not be allowed to arm Taiwan as a separatist group?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taliban%27s_rise_to_power#Alle...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taliban%27s_rise_to_power#Allegations_of_connection_to_'The_West'_or_to_the_United_States_\(CIA\))
[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_and_state-
sponso...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_and_state-
sponsored_terrorism)

------
ThePowerOfFuet
Original post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543012)

